# Browser Tool - Website in verschiedenen Browsern betrachten ?



## Dustin84 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich meine mal von einem Tool gehört zu haben, welches die wichtigsten Webbrowser beinhaltet. Damit kann man sein CSS/HTML Template in verschiedenen Browserversion testen, ohne die Brwoser selbst alle installiert zu haben. 

Wer will schon 7 Browser mit 20 verschiedenen Versionen installiert haben ?

(Ich glaube, ich hab's mal auf Giga gesehen)

Gibt es ein solches Tool ?


Gruß
D.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt da mehrere Dienste, kostenlos und kostenpflichtig.
Als praktisch und kostenlos (open source) hat sich Browsershots erwiesen.


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

und wer nur mal die einzelnen IE-Versionen unter die Lupe nehmen will, kann dies auch unter http://meineipadresse.de/netrenderer/.

mfg Maik


----------



## Dustin84 (29. Oktober 2008)

Gibts noch weitere Alternativen ?


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt noch "Browserpool", wo in Echtzeit getestet werden kann, also keine "Screenshots" wie bei den beiden Empfehlungen zuvor generiert werden - der URL http://www.browserpool.com/ ist aber derzeit down.

Ansonsten befrag mal die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens.

mfg Maik


----------



## Dustin84 (29. Oktober 2008)

ich hab bei google "Cross Browser" eingeben und bekomme kein passendes Ergebnis.
Wird Browserpool.com wieder online kommen ?


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2008)

Dustin84 hat gesagt.:


> Wird Browserpool.com wieder online kommen ?


Ich geh davon aus, da es den Dienst als kostenfreie und -pflichtige Version gibt 

Aber frag mich jetzt bitte nicht, wann das sein wird.

mfg Maik


----------

